# Toolpost grinder for my watchmakers lathe



## Florian (Jul 31, 2009)

After i built a carrier one sunday, i tested the toolpost grinder and it worked pretty well. 

The outer cone of the watchmakers lathe spindle has been grinded with this toolpost grinder (and also polished after grinding)

And three pictures using it to grind some mild steel:
















You can see the perfect surface i can get: 






Somewhen in the future, i want to make another carrier with excentric belt tensioner. 

Florian


----------



## Loose nut (Jul 31, 2009)

If this is a valuable lathe (or any lathe that isn't worn out) you should be careful. The grit from grinding will get into everything and shortly destroy the accuracy of the lathe. It's like rubbing sandpaper all over the important bits.


----------



## shred (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool. looks like it works well.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 31, 2009)

Impressive work, I like building stuff like that myself. :bow:


----------



## Florian (Aug 1, 2009)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> If this is a valuable lathe (or any lathe that isn't worn out) you should be careful. The grit from grinding will get into everything and shortly destroy the accuracy of the lathe. It's like rubbing sandpaper all over the important bits.



Yes, i know; Thats why i always cover the guides when grinding. I just didn't leave it on the lathe for the photos...


By the way: The bearings for the spindle come from an old hard disc and they are very smooth running. 
The motor turns with 12'000 rpm and the spindle then has in about 32'000 rpm.
The flat belt is an old toothed belt but i grinded away the tooths with the dremel. (that was a mess... )


Florian


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a good looking grinding set-up, Florian. Nice work, and useful for a number of chores on the watchmaker's lathe.

Dean


----------



## deverett (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried using a Dremel type machine as a toolpost grinder and if so, were the results satisfactory?

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2009)

I have tried it with a proxxon. 

Well.. result is ok if you don't except perfect surfaces... 
But if you want to grind seats and such stuff; the dremel wont do. 
Why? Because the dremel itself has just a plastic housing and the armature has some clearance in the axial direction.

Florian


----------



## deverett (Aug 8, 2009)

Florian  said:
			
		

> I have tried it with a proxxon.
> 
> Well.. result is ok if you don't except perfect surfaces...
> But if you want to grind seats and such stuff; the dremel wont do.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, Florian. Apologies for the delay in acknowledging your reply, but the internet has been down for the last few days out here offshore in the Perishin' Gulf.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Florian (Aug 9, 2009)

steamdave  said:
			
		

> Apologies for the delay in acknowledging your reply



Hey; its a board where everyone can answer when he wants... 8)
To me, its not a problem; it wouldn't even be a problem to me if you didn't wrote anything to my post..
But of course i am happy about your answer...


----------

